# Golden breeders in the Toronto area



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

You could also try Animation Acres or Goldnote both are in the Barrie area. Kyon kennels are near Shelbourne.

Home

British English Type Golden Retriever | American Retriever Puppies

Kyon Kennels: Toronto Dog Boarding | Golden Retrievers | Norwegian Buhunds


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im a big fan of Joeys breeder  Ambertru. she's in the Ottawa area but 100% worth it... 

Some other good breeders in the GTA are...

Ambertru (as stated above)
Animation Acres
Labryinth 
Sterre
In The Pink

I know there is more but im headed out the door! Just make sure whoever you go with does all 4 clearances (hips, elbows, eyes, heart) and trials there dogs in some way  Obedience, conformation, agility, hunting/field. Meet the parents and do your interviews!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Another good place to check is with the regional breed club, the GRCGT. Our website is The Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toronto | Promoting Training, Education, and Breed Integrity and we do have a breeders list as well as lots of information on what to look for in a reputable breeder. The breeders list has links into the breeders' websites if they have on--that will give you a chance to check out their dogs, and if they have any puppies now or upcoming, as well as what type of breeding they are doing (ie show, field, versatile...)

Just an FYI--the GRCC NAtional Specialty is this weekend in Halifax, so a lot of us are going to be away for the next week of so. Some of my friends have left already and I know a bunch of us are on the road tomorrow.


----------

